#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Tekenen van Shour ?!

## Ghizlain_e

Ik zou graag alleen serieuze reacties willen betreffende deze onderwerp:

Ik heb een vriendin en ze is tot nu nog niet gehuwd geraakt wat mijn verbazing wekt. Haar grote droom was altijd dat ze jong wil trouwen...tot nu toe is alles in het donder gevallen. Ze is een prachtig,mooi meid dat alles bezit , sebhanelah zowel verstand, schoonheid, respect...etc...met andere woorden echte pareltje. Ze is nu 27 jaar en ze praat er af en toe met me over en dan lijkt het alsof iemand haar iets heeft aangedaan. Niemand begrijpt het zelfs waarom ze niet getrouwd is, ze denken zelfs dat ze niet wil trouwen. Ze heeft zoveel vraag gekregen dat ze altijd afhaakt. ik krijg er kriebels van als ik er aan denk.

Als ze iemand leert kennen, dan krijgt ze een angstig gevoel en dan haakt ze af, ze begrijpt haar zelf niet. Ze wil zelf een leventje beginnen maar er is altijd iets dat haar belet. Ze voelt het zelf. 

Vorig jaar heeft ze informatie opgevangen van een fkihh maar of het waar is , weet niemand. hij zei dat ze normaal gezien al lang getrouwd moet zijn, en dat iemand iets heeft begraven aangezien ze hem weigerde op zijn aanvraag in te gaan....De fkihh zei dat een persoon, een man, iets in een kerkhof had begraven, om haar te beletten om met een ander te huwen. Monsters bestaan niet enkel in sprookjes maar ook nog in werkelijkheid!!

De vraag is kan dit waar zijn en kan je zoiets oplossen?! Ze moest een slot openen, in welke omstandigheden wist ik het ook niet, maar wat ik enkel weet is dat het klein slotje zelfs niet openging, het sleuteltje brak in twee waardoor ze die slot niet meer kon openen. Klinkt onwaarschijnlijk maar t is echt gebeurd.

Kan shourr iemands leven kapotmaken en zo ja, kun je er iets aandoen buiten tot god bidden en vragen voor een oplossing?

----------


## LonelyGirl

> _Geplaatst door Ghizlain_e_ 
> *Ik zou graag alleen serieuze reacties willen betreffende deze onderwerp:
> 
> Ik heb een vriendin en ze is tot nu nog niet gehuwd geraakt wat mijn verbazing wekt. Haar grote droom was altijd dat ze jong wil trouwen...tot nu toe is alles in het donder gevallen. Ze is een prachtig,mooi meid dat alles bezit , sebhanelah zowel verstand, schoonheid, respect...etc...met andere woorden echte pareltje. Ze is nu 27 jaar en ze praat er af en toe met me over en dan lijkt het alsof iemand haar iets heeft aangedaan. Niemand begrijpt het zelfs waarom ze niet getrouwd is, ze denken zelfs dat ze niet wil trouwen. Ze heeft zoveel vraag gekregen dat ze altijd afhaakt. ik krijg er kriebels van als ik er aan denk.
> 
> Als ze iemand leert kennen, dan krijgt ze een angstig gevoel en dan haakt ze af, ze begrijpt haar zelf niet. Ze wil zelf een leventje beginnen maar er is altijd iets dat haar belet. Ze voelt het zelf. 
> 
> Vorig jaar heeft ze informatie opgevangen van een fkihh maar of het waar is , weet niemand. hij zei dat ze normaal gezien al lang getrouwd moet zijn, en dat iemand iets heeft begraven aangezien ze hem weigerde op zijn aanvraag in te gaan....De fkihh zei dat een persoon, een man, iets in een kerkhof had begraven, om haar te beletten om met een ander te huwen. Monsters bestaan niet enkel in sprookjes maar ook nog in werkelijkheid!!
> 
> ...


Salaam Ghizlain,

Jouw verhaal bezorgde me kippenvel omdat ik me precies kan inbeelden wat een erge situatie dit moet zijn voor jouw vriendin.

Want ook ik ken een jonge vrouw die aan alle kenmerken voldoet zoals de jouwe maar ook zij haakt elke keer opnieuw af wanneer ze iemand leert kennen en haar duidelijk gemaakt wordt dat een huwelijk in het verschiet ligt.

En inderdaad ,er werd haar meer dan eens gezegd dat er Shor op haar werd gepraktizeerd ,n ook alweer door een voormalige huwelijkskandidaat die ze afgewezen had.

Toeval?
Best mogelijk.

Het meisje waarover ik het heb woont in Brussel,is dit toevallig niet dezelfde kennis?

Een raad kan ik ,vrees ik ,niet meegeven hoe graag ik dit ook zou willen .
Nogmaals een Fk aanspreken is misschien een optie?

Inch'Allah komt het allemaal in orde met je vriendin en met alle moslima's die in hetzelfde schuitje zitten.

Vertrouw op Allah.

Kiss,
Lonely

----------


## goedkoop

is ze misschien gewoon niet bang om zich te binden? want het klinkt angstaandjagend. sommige kunnen gewoon deze stap niet nemen. meestal geven de mensen de schuld aan zwarte magie. ik denk dat het persoonlijk aan haar ligt. want binnen in wilt ze nog niet trouwen maar ze denkt van wel.

----------


## hajar_rajah

Kijk.. Er wordt door vele mensen (ook geleerden , islamitisch en andersgelovigen) beweerd dat als je denkt dat er iets is, het ook gata gebeuren zeg maar..

Dom voorbeeld: je zit te denken ik moet overgeven, ik moet overgeven (eigenlijk moet je niet) uiteindelijk ga je toch overgeven..

Hetzelfde met Shour; Als je er niet in gelooft gaat het niet direct vat op je hebben.. Loop je constant rond met de gedachte ze hebben shour bij me gedaan.. Dan ga je je er naar gedragen..

Je verhaal heb ik nog eens gehoord, het kan kloppen.. 
Maar ik heb altijd geleerd dat als je met iets slechts zit (nare droom, rare gedachten, of zo iets) moet je het niet delen met jan en alleman.. Enkel tegen mensen waarbij het noodzakelijk is dat ze het weten..
En uiteindelijk mag je Al******(het lot) niet vergeten.. 

Maar Allah oe 3Lem.. (Allah swt weet het het best)

Ik hoop voor je vriendin dat ze snel beter wordt.. En ik zou zeker een Fkih (imam) raadplegen..

Ma3a Salama
~xxx Rajae/Hajar

----------


## Deliciousz_Moi

Dit is mijn zus ook overkomen.

Ze is nu 26 jaar en heeft 3 verlovingen meegemaakt. Iedere keer als het erop aankomt haakt ze af en blaast ze alles af.

Ook ons werd verteld dat een afgewezen huwelijkskandidaat "iets" gedaan heeft AllahOeA3lam...

Ook voor mij is het zeer vervelend, aangezien de persoon van wie ik hou om mijn hand wil komen vragen, ben ik bang dat het haar pijn gaat doen...

SubhaanAllah wat er allemaal op deze wereld rondloopt, maar wie zijn wij om over hun te Oordelen...

Allah(swt) is Groot, Bid en doe veel dua's...

Groetjes...

----------


## 3sS!e

lieve schat dit is ook bij mijn tante gebeurt ze is nu 37 jaar en is nog steeds niet getrouwd.
de fkihh had gezegt dat t siher is ze moest toen heilig water drinken en daarna moest zij t uitkotse. 
toen ze aan t kotsen was kwamen er slangen vellen uit der mond en zwart water. 
dat houdt dus in dat iemand zware sihar voor haar had gedaan.
ze gaat nu nog steeds regelmatig naar de imam maar t helpt niks ze heeft er tonnen geld aan verloren maar niets helpt nu heeft ze gewoon sabarr in zich meer kan ze niet doen.
ze bid elke dag tot god in hoop dat alles goed komt Insa Allah AMIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AdamX

> _Geplaatst door 3sS!e_ 
> *lieve schat dit is ook bij mijn tante gebeurt ze is nu 37 jaar en is nog steeds niet getrouwd.
> de fkihh had gezegt dat t siher is ze moest toen heilig water drinken en daarna moest zij t uitkotse. 
> toen ze aan t kotsen was kwamen er slangen vellen uit der mond en zwart water. 
> dat houdt dus in dat iemand zware sihar voor haar had gedaan.
> ze gaat nu nog steeds regelmatig naar de imam maar t helpt niks ze heeft er tonnen geld aan verloren maar niets helpt nu heeft ze gewoon sabarr in zich meer kan ze niet doen.
> ze bid elke dag tot god in hoop dat alles goed komt Insa Allah AMIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


sorry dat ik dit ga zeggen en met alle respect voo rjou en je tante
jou tante meskian is zwaar geflesht door die zogenaamde fkih/refki 3adowoAllah , moge Allah hem snel zn leven nemen voordat hij meer mensne gaat fleshen. 

mensen word wakker en besteed jullie geld aan iets anders, bezoek een dokter of iets anders, ga niet niet die zogenaamde fikhs die dneken dat z ejou kunnen genezen, het zijn allemaal oplichters en ik heb al eerder hier wat over verteld hoe je dat aan kan herkennen en ik zla het nog ene x vertellen:

een oplichter herken ken je nogmaals aan de volgend epunten:
- hij vraagt de naam van jou moeder
- hij vraagt een kledingsstuk van jou of iemand anders.
- hij vraagt veel geld
- hij zegt dingen die niet te verstaan zijn
- schrijft rare dingen op ene papiertje dat moeilijk t elezne zijn of koraan omgekeerd shrijven met bloed en  noem maar op en no gveel meer tekenen. 

herken je dta bij iemand, stop gelijk met waar je mee bezig bent, jullie vrouwen geloven te snel en das niet goed. 

de enige geneesmiddel is wat de wetenschap heeft uitgevonden, ga naar een dokter, helpt dta niet en i shet duidelijk dat het si7er is pak dan de koran of laat iemand met ene goede intentie de koran over je reciteren , ieman ddie geen geld voor vraagt of in iedergeval weinig. 

moge Allah iedereen beschermen

----------


## 3sS!e

maar heeft al die dingen niej gevraagd jah alleen dat geld maar jah....

maar hoe weet jij nou zow zeker dat t oplichters zijn hij heeft helemaal geen kleding stuk of naam van haar moeder gevraag....

----------


## AdamX

iedereen werkt op zn eigen manier, in iedergeval hij heeft te veel geld van haar genomen. ik wil je alleen waarschuwen dat de meeste echt oplichters zijn.

----------


## 3sS!e

jah ewa wat moet je er aan doen als hij de koran leest dan heb je al je vertouwe in hem het is namelijk de heilige boek waarom zou iemand daarmee spotte? dan moet je wel heel erg ziek zijn tog?
en alsdie imam denkt dat hij met geld beter wordt dat klopt in deze wereld maar niej in de hiernamaadkm ps sorry voor de spelfoute heb een beetje slaap

----------


## AdamX

> _Geplaatst door 3sS!e_ 
> *jah ewa wat moet je er aan doen als hij de koran leest dan heb je al je vertouwe in hem het is namelijk de heilige boek waarom zou iemand daarmee spotte? dan moet je wel heel erg ziek zijn tog?
> en alsdie imam denkt dat hij met geld beter wordt dat klopt in deze wereld maar niej in de hiernamaadkm ps sorry voor de spelfoute heb een beetje slaap*


ik ken die imam niet wie j ebedoelt, maar zolang hij geen shirk gebruikt en geen shirk opdrachten uitgeeft is het niet erg denk ik, ik neem aan dat hi dus teksten uit d ekorna als hulpmiddel gebruikt plus bepaalde kruiden!! die waarschijnlijk wel duur kunnen zijn.

----------

